# engine room plan plz?



## ac1907 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello everybody. I'm marine eng. student and looking for engine room plan of 100-150 meter merchant ship. Could you help me finding pdf or any picture of plan? I've had searched bu couldnt find.

thanks


----------



## ac1907 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.dieselduck.ca/historical/index.htm i have found those but those r really olds


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

ac1907 said:


> Hello everybody. I'm marine eng. student and looking for engine room plan of 100-150 meter merchant ship. Could you help me finding pdf or any picture of plan? I've had searched bu couldnt find.
> 
> thanks


Have you tried the Institute of Marine Engineers Library? IMarEST in London they be able to help.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *ac1907* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## ac1907 (Nov 15, 2011)

david freeman said:


> Have you tried the Institute of Marine Engineers Library? IMarEST in London they be able to help.


thanks for advise.im not able to go london but i'm looking theirweb site.greetings from turkey.


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Ask some of the shipyards at Tuzla, or a design consultancy in Istanbul.


----------



## ac1907 (Nov 15, 2011)

vectiscol said:


> Ask some of the shipyards at Tuzla, or a design consultancy in Istanbul.


i found at tuzla, sedef shipping really helped me so much. thanks


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

My pleasure - good luck with your course at college.


----------



## tbates (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, i have some engine room plans of ships around 200ft (tugs, research ships etc) and some ships around 600ft from the 1960s ( steam), i also have alot of GA drawings showing the engine room basic layout. Send me a privet message at [email protected] and let me know what you would be instred in. Thanks - Tom


----------

